# Outdoor Spawn 3months(?)



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my outdoor spawn, these are juvenile dragons from metallic x pastel parents. They are now 3months living off infusoria & mosquito larva and other critters outside with no help. Tell you the truth I forgot about this spawn by accident and they are only 10 of them left which I'm very surpised how strong these betta splendens adapt with no help at all even though splendens are not capable to the wild.

Couldn't take pics of all since it's there first time seeing a human being so they where going crazy. Some picture quality may not be good due to glare


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh wow lol, this is interesting, you just left them out there huh? very natural


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Gorgeous fish! Wow they must be very strong to have survived without any help! What made you remember they were out there =P*


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I remembered while I was at work and we were talking about breeding bettas thai way then it finally popped in my head :shock: I came home and checked immediately and they were eating fruit flies


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

wow.. thats so cool will u bring them in form the winter? def. want a pair from this spawn


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

I do use this method as well but only for my fighters!

P.s. I don't fight


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

They are a lot tougher than they are given credit for...at least in my experience.....My outside spawns are doing great too-they don't get any added food or water changes....I do add water since we are in a drought to top off and to cool them a bit. I used a glass aquarium for the first time outside and it seem to get hotter than the plastic buckets I normally use.... even in the shade of the North side of the house. 

Your babies look great and you say you only ended up with 10 and at 3 months old you might get a spawn from them too outside...lol...I have had that happen....Do you have to bring them in or do you get to leave them outside year around. I only have about 4 months or less outside with mine-but here lately I have been able to keep them out longer....odd weather the past few years....lol.....

I really like those barrels-how many gallons are they..


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> They are a lot tougher than they are given credit for...at least in my experience.....My outside spawns are doing great too-they don't get any added food or water changes....I do add water since we are in a drought to top off and to cool them a bit. I used a glass aquarium for the first time outside and it seem to get hotter than the plastic buckets I normally use.... even in the shade of the North side of the house.
> 
> Your babies look great and you say you only ended up with 10 and at 3 months old you might get a spawn from them too outside...lol...I have had that happen....Do you have to bring them in or do you get to leave them outside year around. I only have about 4 months or less outside with mine-but here lately I have been able to keep them out longer....odd weather the past few years....lol.....
> 
> I really like those barrels-how many gallons are they..


@OFL- I'm not sure how many Gal. the barrels are but they are 3ft tall and is connected to my rain barrels so I don't have to worry about them losing water and plus it's Seattle but be had a good summer this year mostly sunshine 70-80's so it worked out pretty well. As for the spawn I just recently found out about them cause I accidently forgot about them after I took out the father 3 months ago I guess they were living wild & free off Infusoria, Mosquito larva and other critters but I'm glad they were survivors they are warriors. I may take them out in a couple weeks and jar them and spawn them outdoors next spring. As for my Anacharis I put with them who know how long that is, I lifted it up yesterday as 5 ft and some was still in the water


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Most likely 55gal...It sounds like a great setup/system you have-I wish I had gutters on my house to collect what little rain we do get....lol......
All mine sit under the drip line of the house and I use a slat over the tops so that the buckets are not hit too hard when it rains. 
I never had any overflow or washout of fish problems even when it does rain. I do have holes drilled in the side of the buckets a inches from the top and the buckets sit on a slant and that helps too.

My plants are like that too.....when I trim my stem plants I toss the cutting in the buckets to float and they grow like crazy. Several years ago I had some hornwort that grew at least 6ft long or better....I wish I would have saved some but forgot about it and it froze....lol.....Last year the winter was so mild that I had naja grass survive outside and the bucket it was in had 3-4inch of solid ice on it for a few days...I was impressed to say the least....laffs.....

I had accidentally transferred a couple of Betta fry one year to a small bowl of water under the drip line, they must have been trapped in the net I was using. When I found or spotted them several weeks later and to my surprise....healthy, fat and active....They had to have been only a few days old when it happened and went from two different chemistry/temp water without being acclimated and the little buggers did fine or at least 2 of them-no idea how many I transferred....lol.....could have been more. I had to think what had happened-I looked at the only bucket they could have came from and to the bowl they are in...at least 25ft apart so I know they didn't jump or get washed out or something.....tough little fish I must say.....


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

The colors look amazing! When do you plan on bringing them inside?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i want to do a natural setup and spawn like this one day, don't have the space for it though.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Nemo, I've already brought them inside and there doing fine just need to get use to people looking at them since they were barely seen while growing up



nemolover said:


> The colors look amazing! When do you plan on bringing them inside?


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Best time to set up is spring before the mosquitoes start coming in, Age your water as long as you can with IAL till leaf starts breaking down to create better infusoria




EvilVOG said:


> i want to do a natural setup and spawn like this one day, don't have the space for it though.


----------

